# How did you find a good therapist?



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I am having the same problem. Mostly because of my insurance coverage. I can only see therapists within their health organization. And the therapist I chose doesn't seem to have a lot of experience with SA clients. One thing that is important is to ask them right off the bat, "what do you think of social anxiety disorder?" and "What is your experience, thoughts, and opinions about it?" If you feel any discomfort with their answers, then they are probably not the right therapist for you. A lot of therapists don't know anything about SAD, or they only know very little, and many also have negative opinions of it and don't think it really exists. So you want to watch out for those ones. Just ask around and you'll find someone.
Good luck to you!


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

crazytomato said:


> So yesterday I went to the doctor and asked him about what sort of mental health programs they have. He said their branch does not include mental health, they don't have a mental health department, but my insurance would cover alot of therapists around my area.
> 
> Which is tons of fun because I had to talk to my mom, again, about it. We had a big long discussion (argument), and apparently the reason she was so harsh before was because she thought I was making it up. I eventually convinced her that at least I should see a counselor - by showing her links and bringing up my aunt (who she's really close with, and also has been seeing a therapist for 3 years for relatively similar problems).
> 
> ...


in the past i went to see about 5 different therapists (most through my doctor) and all of them were useless.

so i took it into my own hands and found myself a therapist - an nlp practionaire who combines nlp, timeline therapy and hypnosis together - he was better than the other 5 put together


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

well im from liverpool so i used google to find nlp practionaires in this area and then i decided which one was best.

i was looking for someone who doesnt just use hypnosis or just nlp, i was looking for someone who truly beleives in combining nlp, hypnosis and timeline therapy together. but there are still bad nlp practionaires out there so i still had to find the right one.

i made sure the person seem legit, you can tell if a persons gonna be good or not and you use your gut instinct also.

the guy i found offered me a free 30min meeting with him so we could have a little chat, i knew after that chat that he was good.

use google or the yellow pages to find people in your area then try and make your mind up wether theyre good or not before having a session with them.

im presuming you live in america ? if so a therapist i would recommend is seymour segnit, his website is called www.changethatsrightnow.com


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

blossom said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the same problem. Mostly because of my insurance coverage. I can only see therapists within their health organization. And the therapist I chose doesn't seem to have a lot of experience with SA clients. One thing that is important is to ask them right off the bat, "what do you think of social anxiety disorder?" and "What is your experience, thoughts, and opinions about it?" If you feel any discomfort with their answers, then they are probably not the right therapist for you. A lot of therapists don't know anything about SAD, or they only know very little, and many also have negative opinions of it and don't think it really exists. So you want to watch out for those ones. Just ask around and you'll find someone.
> ...


Sound advice.


----------



## DT2126 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ive also been thinking about this. In the next couple weeks im planning on going to see a therapist/counselor at my college. Im doing this because its free and that means i dont have to have the conversation with my parents. This is the first ive seen anything about NLP therapy, is that considered the norm with SA? Is it a part of CBT? And i thought hypnotherapy was used a lot but was still not the norm for SA treatment. I like the idea of straight out asking them what they think about SAD, is it appropriate to ask if theyve treated someone with SA before or how much experience they have with SA? And on a different note how do you tell a therapist that you dont think they are the right person for you and you want to try someone else. I guess its more awkward for me because if i switch i know il just be seeing a friend or acquaintance of the person i just saw.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm in the dark ages, what is NLP?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I'm in the dark ages, what is NLP?


Neuro Linguistic programming. It is a way to reprogram the way you talk to yourself.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neuro-ling ... rogramming


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

DT2126 said:


> Ive also been thinking about this. In the next couple weeks im planning on going to see a therapist/counselor at my college. Im doing this because its free and that means i dont have to have the conversation with my parents. This is the first ive seen anything about NLP therapy, is that considered the norm with SA? Is it a part of CBT? And i thought hypnotherapy was used a lot but was still not the norm for SA treatment. I like the idea of straight out asking them what they think about SAD, is it appropriate to ask if theyve treated someone with SA before or how much experience they have with SA? And on a different note how do you tell a therapist that you dont think they are the right person for you and you want to try someone else. I guess its more awkward for me because if i switch i know il just be seeing a friend or acquaintance of the person i just saw.


you just tell them straight out, you just say ''i dont think this is the right approach for me

semour segnit is an expert in all types of phobia's, thats the only work he does - phobia work. his company is called ''the phobia clinic''
they also offer a lifetine guarantee, in other words if your problem comes back anytime during your life you can go back and get treated free of charge


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> I'm in the dark ages, what is NLP?


nlp is a way to programm your mind in order to feel better and act better. cbt is all all about changing your thoughts in order to feel better which makes you take more productive actions. nlp has the same goal but goes about it in a different way cos it is extremely powerful and can programm your mind in a very short space of time.
it also offers lots of techniques that you can use coniously in order to instantly make yourself feel better - e.g one technique is called anchoring


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The following website has a list of certified cognitve behavioral therapist if you go under a search:

http://www.academyofct.org/Library/Info ... SessionID={E62FF9C9-C657-4FB4-907C-94FA192ED6EA}

I found my therapist through: http://www.4therapy.com/.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

x


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool Dana,

I'm glad you found something.

I just want to mention that in a place like San Francisco, there's an overwhelming amount of mental health related services. So it depends on the political structure of where you live in terms of finding you particularly need. 

Anyway, good luck with finding a therapist for you.

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------

